# right plow for a 2009 f250 with snow plow package?



## wtfgreen (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to forum, and this will be my first snow plow, so I want to get the right set up.

I was originally planning on a Boss v plow, but then someone told me that it would be too heavy for the front end.

I will be using this to plow my gravel driveway, and part of my gravel road that is not count maintained.

I have most if not all plows available in my area.

Thanks!!
JG


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Boss 9.2 V plow.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

grandview;848649 said:


> Boss 9.2 V plow.


lol do you say any thing else ?

Anyway you can hang a Wide Out on a F250.(as long as it isn't a crew cab)
I don't see why a BOSS V would be to heavy.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

nekos;848735 said:


> lol do you say any thing else ?
> 
> Anyway you can hang a Wide Out on a F250.(as long as it isn't a crew cab)
> I don't see why a BOSS V would be to heavy.


why cant you put a Wide Out on a f250 crew cab?


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

nekos;848735 said:


> lol do you say any thing else ?
> 
> Anyway you can hang a Wide Out on a F250.(as long as it isn't a crew cab)
> I don't see why a BOSS V would be to heavy.


According to Western you can hang a wideout on a crew cab.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nekos;848735 said:


> lol do you say any thing else ?
> 
> Anyway you can hang a Wide Out on a F250.(as long as it isn't a crew cab)
> I don't see why a BOSS V would be to heavy.


Don't forget to FF it!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Whatever plow you decide (Boss) make sure it is at least 8'.
The V is great at breaking through drifted roads.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

KJ Cramer;848843 said:


> According to Western you can hang a wideout on a crew cab.





F350plowing;848757 said:


> why cant you put a Wide Out on a f250 crew cab?


Forgive me , I was wrong. I didn't think you could hang a wide out on a F250 crew cab.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Fisher XLS.....Just put one on a 2008 F-250 crew cab...The plow and mount weigh around 1000 pounds..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

8.5 Western M V P


----------



## wtfgreen (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the all the help everyone.

I think I'm going with a Boss 8'2" V XT. Now the question of poly or steel...

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go steel....


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Go Western MVP Plus and Poly 8'5".


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Go steel blade


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

And before you ask the plow should be Boss red!


----------

